# Barclays may sell iShares to raise cash



## bogle (15 Mar 2009)

Any holders of iShares ETFs may be interested in this article in todays UK torygraph.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/...ance/4992450/Barclays-seeks-4bn-windfall.html


----------



## smiley (15 Mar 2009)

I hold some ishares funds and certainly this wouldnt bother me in the slightest.

I bet though barclays feel very sick if they have to sell this part of the business.


----------



## dunkamania (17 Mar 2009)

No issue, except for ETN's if the guarantee were to come from the new parent, which is unlikely


----------

